# Magic Express luggage tags how many?



## Nolathyme (Feb 11, 2015)

How many luggage tags does Disney provide for Magic Express? I spoke to an agent yesterday and he said I could only get an original 4. After I receive my 4, I can order more. I want 6. Doesn't make sense that I would have to wait.


----------



## mkarizona (Feb 11, 2015)

They send you one per person automatically.  After that you need to call and request more.


----------



## Rob562 (Feb 11, 2015)

Often the Cast Members working at Central Reservations are limited in what they can do regarding DME. You can try giving the Magical Express people a call directly and ask them your options: 866-599-0951

-Rob


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Feb 11, 2015)

You are limited by the unit you are staying in: most rooms fit four, villas more than that. If you are staying in a standard hotel room, four is probably all you will get. You can ask for more. Disney has to do this especially when the resort offers free dining. They cannot give more meal credits out than there are people in the room. That is why Disney wants names of people on rooms, Magic Bands, passes, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

I would view this as an excellent opportunity to tell the family they can only take one suitcase each.    Most people take waaaaaay too much luggage on vacation.  Won't your unit have a w/d?


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 11, 2015)

Are you checking in all 6 luggages?  I have a family of 6 and we normally get one for each person.  But we don't check everyone's luggage and only the checked in luggage requires tags.

Since we went with DVCs, we cut down on our luggage by almost half and use the laundry twice normally.  Mid stay and before we go home.


----------



## Nolathyme (Feb 11, 2015)

Myxdvz said:


> Are you checking in all 6 luggages?  I have a family of 6 and we normally get one for each person.  But we don't check everyone's luggage and only the checked in luggage requires tags.
> 
> Since we went with DVCs, we cut down on our luggage by almost half and use the laundry twice normally.  Mid stay and before we go home.



I'm thinking 2 big bags and 2 strollers and 2 extra tags as a back up in case we need them.


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 11, 2015)

swj said:


> I'm thinking 2 big bags and 2 strollers and 2 extra tags as a back up in case we need them.



I don't think it makes sense (or fair) that you want 6 for no particular reason either.  You know how many people are travelling and how many you are potentially checking in (maybe depending on whether you pay for checked luggage or not).

Unless you are checking in the strollers (to baggage claim/not side check), the only thing the luggage tag gives you is the direct from baggage claim to your room service.  People normally want/need their strollers immediately.  Luggages delivered direct to your rooms via Magical Express may not be in your room when you get there.

Otherwise, you can still claim your luggages from baggage claim and put them in the bus.  That's why I'm asking how many you're actually checking in.  You can use the 2 tags that you were planning for your stroller and use that for your "just in case".


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 14, 2015)

I've never used DME since we drive to Florida, but I'm curious about why anyone would object to (or even care about) the OP calling for as many tags as desired. Not fair? 

I assume the trip cost was substantial enough for Disney to happily throw in a few extra tags. Maybe the guest wants to put them in a scrapbook or on a kids' backpack. Who cares? Ask for them if you want them and enjoy them.

Sheila


----------



## ilenekm (Feb 14, 2015)

Last year, we were 4 and got 4 tags automatically and then called and got an extra tag per person. We were flying Southwest which allows 2 free bags and I wanted the flexibility. In the end we only used 6. Other trips we got tags and never used them because we arrived late  in the evening and had to carry our own bags or  stayed elsewhere before taking DME

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Feb 14, 2015)

> 2 strollers


I would gate-check these, personally---that way I'd have them as soon as I got there, rather than having to wait for DME to deliver them.


----------



## Nolathyme (Feb 14, 2015)

bnoble said:


> I would gate-check these, personally---that way I'd have them as soon as I got there, rather than having to wait for DME to deliver them.



The kids are old enough that they don't need them off the plane. We are bringing them to the park(s) so we can move on parent leg time.


----------

